# A Few Pictures of Starr and Friends



## StarrPup15 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's starr as she discovered a body of water for the first time....









A lost Boston Terrier showed up at our house the other day. Starr had a great time playing with her until we found out where she lived and took her home. 









A couple of Starr and her bigger buddies, Kodi and Rommel


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are GREAT photos. That Boston Terrier actually has a tail...


----------



## StarrPup15 (Oct 6, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Those are GREAT photos. That Boston Terrier actually has a tail...


Thanks! That terrier was a funny dog. I was getting ready to take Starr to the dog park and she was running around in the street in front of the house. so needless to say, Starr didn't get to the park that morning. 

The terrier, named Candy, did have it's county tag, so i was able to cal and get the owners information. The dogs had a great time playing in the back yard while was investigating how to get her to her owner. It turned out she lived about 1/2 mile away, so we walked her home.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Such cute photos and its a play date FUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the first pic "What IS that?" lol. Nice loooking dog!


----------

